# Norwegian - synthetic resin in silverbath



## Ludus

What's the best translation for the italian "resina d'argento"? It's a material used to make little figures, sculptures, ornaments and so on. I think in english we can translate it as "synthetic resin in silverbath".

Can I translate it in norwegian "syntetisk rav med sølvbad"?


----------



## Ben Jamin

Ludus said:


> What's the best translation for the italian "resina d'argento"? It's a material used to make little figures, sculptures, ornaments and so on. I think in english we can translate it as "synthetic resin in silverbath".
> 
> Can I translate it in norwegian "syntetisk rav med sølvbad"?



1.Do you mean "synthetic amber” or “resin”?

Amber is _rav_ in Norwegian, but resin is _harpiks_.
Besides, when something “is in a bath” then it remains in it. If it has been in a silver bath and has been taken out, then it is presumably coated with silver.
If 1. Is true, then the translation would be “syntetisk (or kunstig) rav dekket med sølv”, or “forsølvet kunstig rav”


----------



## Ludus

Thanks, Ben.

_harpiks_ is a natural resin, from a tree, but I talk about synthetic amber, so _rav _is right. And, yes, the objects has been taken out, so coated with silver. Thanks for translation


----------



## NorwegianNYC

Ludus - _harpiks_ can also be sythetic resin. According to my sources, _rav_ is only used to describe natural amber, and the term _kunstharpiks_ (or _kunstig harpiks_​) is often used for the sythetic product.


----------



## Ludus

Ok http://forum.wordreference.com/member.php?u=516610NorwegianNYC,

thanks a lot for explanation.


----------



## GraaEminense

I can not recall having encountered any other word than the loan-word "resin" in Norwegian, when describing synthetic resin. Certainly not "rav" nor "harpiks", though I do like the word "kunstharpiks". Not saying it doesn't exist, but it's not that common. I am not in any resin-related industry though.


----------



## Ludus

Thanks GraaEminense. I've found on google.no only 10000 results with "kunstharpiks" and 100000 with "kunstig harpiks_". _In an another web site I found "kvae" and they speak about kunstig harpiks_. _But I think kvae is rav from a tree.


----------



## NorwegianNYC

Hi! 'Kvae' is a natural product, but it is possible it can refer to artificial resin as well. I have never seen it used that way.
Regarding "kunstharpiks" and "kunstig harpiks". Most industries use those terms. The official dictionaries also use 'harpiks' for 'resin'. Another word for 'kunstharpiks' is "epoxy" (same in Norwegian), but then again - epoxy is by all definitions artificial resin!


----------



## Ludus

Yes, I found "epoxy" in some web sites. Thanks again for your explanation.


----------

